# Used hegner price



## Geordiedod (15 Sep 2020)

Hi all what would be a reasonable price to pay for a used Hegner scroll saw? Thanks


----------



## AES (16 Sep 2020)

First off Geordiedod, which model? There are several, mostly distinguished by having single speed only, or variable speed. There are other differences between models too.

2nd, any idea of it's age and condition?

3rdly, speaking VERY generally, depending on age and condition, a very rough rule of thumb is that any S/H item will attract about 50 to 60% of it's new price - though CAUTION please, many times other factors come into play beyond that simple calculation - e.g.'s are how much someone wants something; is the item still in production; is it especially rare; how far apart are buyer and seller.

In the case of Hegner scroll saws, they generally have a good reputation, and are still very much in production. I'm NOT based in UK, but very roughly, new prices for Hegner saws range from about 500 quid plus to over a 1000. Note please that I'm NOT based in UK so my info is not exactly up to date.

In short mate, more info (and ideally a few pix) are needed before someone with more up to date info comes along to answer your Q.


----------



## Geordiedod (16 Sep 2020)

Thanks AES the reason I ask is I have tried a cheap saw and it didnt last long. Looking through this forum I see many people have been through this including some expensive saws too. I'm not to sure if I need different speeds I just need a reliable work horse that wont need repaired too often.


----------



## AES (16 Sep 2020)

Well then, I GUESS you could work on the basis of "only" needing the smallest/most basic models of Hegner saws - they certainly do have a very good reputation and are often referred to as the Rolls-Royce of scroll saws.

As said in my last, you'll need to check on current new prices and go from there in deciding what you want to pay. Just look on the obvious places like ebay and gumtree, etc, for current and recent sale prices, plus check with an "independent" tool seller (e.g. Axminster), plus with Hegner UK themselves for current new prices.

As said, I don't live in UK, sorry.

From all I've heard, you certainly won't go wrong when buying Hegner, but about 5 years ago when I had the chance to actually try a new multi-speed Hegner and an Excalibur side by side, although I thought the Hegner was actually the (slightly) better built of the 2, I actually chose the Excali.

But that's another story, and since then it appears that Axminster have produced a "cheapened" version of the Excalibur and several members have had problems with those.

As said, you certainly won't go wrong with Hegner. Good luck.

Edit for P.S. I THINK (don't know) that multi-speed is "just one of those things" - once you've had it you wouldn't be without it, but if you've never had it you don't miss it! Certainly I wouldn't be without it but that's me, AND I do a lot of stuff on my Excali that most people wouldn't regard as "proper" scrolling.


----------



## AJB Temple (16 Sep 2020)

I can't help with price as I was given my Hegner. It is variable speed and I would not want to be without that function but I guess it depends in what you use it for. In my case it was used for cutting intricate shapes in abalone and mother of pearl that I use for inlays.


----------



## Penllysbach (16 Sep 2020)

I bought a second hand Hegner (multispeed), which, at £51 was a real bargain, no issues with it, but I use pinless blades as fitting the pin blades I find a real faff. You can see what Hegners have sold for if you used the advanced option on ebay search and tick sold.
Good luck


----------



## Anthraquinone (8 Oct 2020)

WHy not look on ebay and see what they are going for. In general "Buy It Now" prices are what the seller would hope to get while "Auctions" are the true value


----------



## Deadeye (8 Oct 2020)

AES said:


> Well then, I GUESS you could work on the basis of "only" needing the smallest/most basic models of Hegner saws - they certainly do have a very good reputation and are often referred to as the Rolls-Royce of scroll saws.



I'm afraid this is completely and utterly WRONG.



Rolls Royce are referred to as the Hegner of cars.
;¬)


----------



## Dominik Pierog (9 Oct 2020)

"Rolls Royce"
So you lads don't even hear of eclipse?







Eclipse Review


----------



## AES (9 Oct 2020)

Very interesting, thanks Dominik. I do NOT consider myself an expert on scrolling and scroll saws by any means, but after forst joining this Forum I did spend quite a bit of time and effort learning about what was available. 

So within that limitation I must say that Eclipse looks very good indeed (good review too, thanks for that link). "You live and learn"


----------



## Dominik Pierog (9 Oct 2020)

Sometimes I think there is a secret world. You can't find information's about everything in internet. Sometimes you must know dude that know a dude...
I have hard time to find part for my lathe online. I know how its name, I know that was mass manufactured. But nothing online...
Like this monstrosity scroll saw


----------



## AES (9 Oct 2020)

I suppose that (saw) is your next buy Dominik?  What blades will you use in that thing?


----------



## Dominik Pierog (9 Oct 2020)

I don't know what it is. Manufacturer page in Taiwan don't work.
But google return size of this monster. How you even work on project that size?


----------



## Cooper (10 Oct 2020)

I had Hegners installed in several school workshops and after the drill press they were the most useful machine. The quality of the cut, the longevity of the blades, the range and thickness of materials they cut made them well worth the full price in school. I used them in main stream schools and a special school for disabled children. I really missed having access to one when I retired. When I saw a couple advertised at Home and Workshop Machinery | Home and Workshop Machinery I went straight round and bought a basic one, almost brand new for £350 plus VAT. I have used it regularly to cut brass, plastic and timber. It cuts 25mm oak and leaves a beautiful finish on difficult to reach crevices. As was mentioned, what you pay very much depends on how much you want one.


----------



## nealgs (12 Oct 2020)

Hi All,

Just joined today - not sure if the following will help the OP, but i managed to obtain my first scroll saw yesterday, a 1992 vintage Hegner Multicut 2S (single speed) - i'd done some research and ummed and aarred about what one to buy. Do i go cheap and get 2nd hand Workzone or equivalent or push boat out and go more upmarket. I'd been watching this one on ebay, had bid on it originally but it didn't hit reserve, so was relisted with with Buy now price, then a few days ago i got a offer alert for £200, i put in counter offer of £150 which was accepted  eeek.

Collected it yesterday, wow, smaller than expected and heavy lol. Not had chance to fully use it yet, but spent yesterday sorting out a couple of small issues did do some test cuts with it, just need to sort out vibration - not bolted it down yet - does it need to be bolted to use it, or should i be able to use it without, if latter, then need to do more adjusting to sort out vibration.

1. play in cam link to lower arm causing noise when running - missing washer from what i could tell based on exploded diagram on Hegners website (anyone have a list explaining what the actual part numbers are on that diagram, can't see one)
2. Blade alignment between upper and lower arms - minor adjustments on pivot points seemed to correct this.
3. Bellows have cracked and split - taken of for now, but may see about replacing with aquarium pump or something else - any ideas???)
4. hold down clamp - replaced the M6 screw that had been used with a knurled thumbscrew i knocked up on metal lathe  )

Would like to see about a quick release for blade clamp - replace the square head bolt with a thumbscrew - anyone know what the size is of this bolt - looks M3, M4??

Hope the above price helps

cheers
Gary


----------



## AES (12 Oct 2020)

Hullo nealgs, welcome to the forum. very useful and friendly & helpful bunch here IME.

Apart from trying a Hegner side by side with an Excalibur 5 years ago when buying a new, "good" scroll saw, I have no experience or real detail knowledge of Hegners. So I can't help you with most of your questions, but:

1. I think just about any scroll saw benefits from being bolted down. So do that, BUT perhaps wait a bit until you've "shuffled it around a bit", especially re height (do you stand or sit? - I sit) and angle (back of the table higher than "front" (cutting end), etc, etc;

2. Although Hegner is undoubtedly very high quality, spares prices are VERY high too. You DO need some sort of "air pump" to keep the cut line clear of sawdust, so if you think the official Hegner "bulb-thingy" is too expensive, go for the aquarium pump. I've done that (on an earlier scroll saw I had) and on a small band saw and it's not only cheap, it also works perfectly;

3. I can't confirm definitely but I'm almost certain that the bolts you need will be either M3 or M4 (just as you say). BTW, the official designation of those will be, I'm almost sure, "M3 (or 4) ISO Coarse". Reason for detailing that is as above - Hegner spares are expensive, and any iron monger/tool shop/DIY shop will sell you packets full of half a dozen each of those bolts with different heads, fully/partly threaded, and different lengths, etc, etc, all for about the same price as a single official Hegner bolt!

HTH. Good luck, lets see some some "scrolled stuff" once you're fully up and running please.


----------



## Lons (12 Oct 2020)

I bought a new Multicut 1 variable speed direct from Hegner 4 years ago and have been very happy with it, previously I had a cheap single speed saw that was rubbish really. I bought a quick change clamp at the same time which is useful. A shame the Axi Escaliber appears to have been cheapened as I was sorely tempted by that at the time.

I have the manual on pdf which also covers the Multicut 2s, Se and Quick models, send me a pm with your email address if of any use and I'll send it on to you. Geordie.

Gary, I'll pm you as you don't have enough posts to send me one
Bob


----------



## nealgs (12 Oct 2020)

thanks for the welcome AES 

1. I'll be playing around re sitting/standing - stood during testing last night, but may see how it is whilst sitting  - is angling the table a preferred/recommend way?
2. Thanks for that - anyone know if possible to wire airpump into switch used to turn on saw? so they both come on without needing additional plug socket etc?? 
3. I'll do some testing and see what i can find. I've got some M3/M4 stainless bolts will see if they screw on and if so, i can get a suitable tap/die and make my own thumbscrews 

Forgot to add to initial post that the Ebay listing was originally up for a Buy it Now price of £250, so was surprised when offer was accepted.

Lol, i'll see what i can do re scroll saw stuff  this has all taken of since starting carving/whittling in May 2020 during the current situation. Made my own knives using old industrial hacksaw blade, which needed a better way to sharpen than the grinder i had, so purchased a small Clarke Belt/Disc sander.

Then needed a better way to cut the wood, so found an old 80's 3 wheel Band saw (Burgess BK3) which i'm really impress with, and then the Hegner - hehe.




rgds
Gary


----------



## nealgs (12 Oct 2020)

Lons said:


> I bought a new Multicut 1 variable speed direct from Hegner 4 years ago and have been very happy with it, previously I had a cheap single speed saw that was rubbish really. I bought a quick change clamp at the same time which is useful. A shame the Axi Escaliber appears to have been cheapened as I was sorely tempted by that at the time.
> 
> I have the manual on pdf which also covers the Multicut 2s, Se and Quick models, send me a pm with your email address if of any use and I'll send it on to you. Geordie.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,

Thanks for the info and manual offer. luckily during my initial investigations into which scroll saw to get i'd managed to get one of the internet (Hegner website i think) so think i'm ok for that - unless the one you have is different.

The newer 2S, actually 1995 onwards models, is quite a bit different to mine with the quick release tensioner and the dust extraction etc, etc. - i do have the hold damp clamp accessory on mine though 

Rgds
Gary


----------



## AES (12 Oct 2020)

@nealgs: Re angle of table, I've seen several YT vids where users have angled the table (higher at back than at front). In one case it was a lady, I think in the US, I can't remember, who had a really quite extreme angle - about 20 degrees or more at a guess. AND she produced some lovely work - not that the angle is directly connected to the work quality, but comfort is I think.

I tried several fiddles before I settled for roughly 5 degrees (again high at the back), and as said before, I sit to work my Excalibur - but that's mainly because A) I'm an old duffer, and B) because l have a long standing back problem.

But I don't think there's any "right or wrong" or "recommended" height/angle, etc, etc, it's just whatever suits you, especially if you're going to be working the machine for lengthy periods - which looks likely judging by the carving work you've shown (nice work BTW).

The Hegner is undoubtedly heavy enough that vibration will not make it immediately jump off the table/bench/stand, so you have some time to experiment before finalising and then bolting down.

Re wiring an aquarium pump, I don't know the Hegner well enough to know exactly how it's wired, but on a previous scroll saw I simply wired the cable for the pump into the same cable/plug as the saw used. Yes, you still have to turn the pump itself On/Off separately, but I didn't see that as a problem because A) the pump is very quiet - almost silent, and B) they're designed to run continuously for long periods (I chose the smallest/lowest wattage pump in the aquarium shop BTW). Worked fine on that old scroll saw and it's now used on a small table top band saw, wired exactly the same way (but on the band saw, only really needed to be On when doing real fine stuff).

HTH


----------



## donwatson (13 Oct 2020)

I think the reason the table is tilted is that the angle allows you see to see more looking down on the cut, if I can explain a bit more, if you sit and scroll with a flat table you are looking at the blade and th line of cut head on, if you raise the back of the table (and I have seen them at over 30 degrees), you get a much better view of where the blade is without a great deal of neck strain. Standing, and with the table at the correct height FOR YOU, and angled at around 20 degrees it practically eliminates neck strain.
Just my 'tuppence worth' but with some experience but behind it.
Don W


----------



## AES (13 Oct 2020)

I agree with donwatson. Again just my own experience, but I started off with the machine bolted horizontal to the table, but after some time I've raised the back end. As Don says, I sit when scrolling, and now feel I have a better view looking down on the cut - I may even raise the back still further (just a pair of longer bolts).

But as I said before, I don't think there are any "official" rights, wrongs, or recommendations anywhere, it's simply down to each user to find his/her own "sweet spot".


----------



## nealgs (14 Oct 2020)

Thanks all for the replies re angle etc.

Had a play last night and am having bad vibration issues (i've bolted the unit down to my workbench too), so much so that anything on the table is vibrating off it 

No way could i rest a £1 coin on edge on table and it not fall off.

I've made a new post re this and questions about the pivot bolt if anyone has any ideas.

On another note but related to above postings i did manage to make a quick release thumbscrew for the top blade mount - the bolt is a M4 0.7 pitch one, so i purchased a suitable die and made one from ally and one from a piece of steel i had - steel one was as wasn't sure if ally ones thread would take the torque when tightening but it does - will post a pic at some point if anyone interested 

cheers
Gary


----------



## Dominik Pierog (14 Oct 2020)

AES said:


> As Don says, I sit when scrolling, and now feel I have a better view looking down on the cut - I may even raise the back still further (just a pair of longer bolts).


Also its better for hands.


----------

